# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как выжить в фильме ужасов.

## vova230

*1.* Если ваши друзья начинают вести себя необычно, например шипеть, жаждать крови, сверкать глазами, обрастать шерстью и т. д., убирайтесь с максимально возможной скоростью.
*2.* Никогда не читайте вслух заклинаний, призывающих демонов, даже в шутку.
*3. Не спускайтесь в подвал, особенно если вдруг отключили свет.
4.* Если вас много, никогда не отходите в сторону, вдвоем или поодиночке.
*5.* Если бытовая техника, в том числе кухонный комбайн, включается сама по себе, немедленно переезжайте.
*6.* Если вы приехали в незнакомый город и не видите ни одного человека на улицах, возможно, это не просто так. Поймите намек и не останавливайтесь здесь.
*7.* Если вы думаете, что уже убили чудовище, никогда не подходите поближе, чтобы убедиться в этом.
*8.* Держитесь подальше от определенных географических точек, например: Аркхем, Улица Вязов, Трансильвания, Нильбог (да поможет вам бог вовремя узнать его), Бермудский треугольник и любой маленький городок в штате Мэн.
*9.* Если у вас кончился бензин ночью в глухом незнакомом месте, не стучитесь в ближайший заброшенный дом в надежде найти телефон.
*10.* Если вы зашли в местную церквушку в поисках помощи или убежища и видите, что распятие повешено вверх ногами, осторожно повернитесь и выйдите как можно тише.
*11.* Чем бы вы ни занимались, не заводите домашних животных: кошек, собак, хомячков или любых прочих безобидных созданий. Если вам все же пришлось сделать это, ни на минуту не выпускайте их из виду.
*12.* Если вас ранил плотоядный зомби, у вас нет никакой надежды, потому что рано или поздно, сколько бы антибиотиков вы ни приняли, вы станете одним из них.
*13.* Если вы единственный из главных персонажей, оставшийся в живых, а за чудовищем все еще охотятся, не выходите к преследователям в открытую, потому что они непременно примут вас за чудовище.
*14.* Не открывайте запертую дверь, особенно если вы слышите, как кто-то царапается в нее, тяжело дышит или издает другие странные звуки.
*15.* Спросите, почему этот дом продается так дешево.
*16.* Никогда не хватайтесь за телефон, чтобы позвать на помощь. Скорее всего, телефон уже не работает, а в следующую секунду на вас набросится чудовище с каким-нибудь острым предметом наперевес.
*17.* Неверующие всегда оказываются неправы, причем самым ужасным, отвратительным и болезненным способом.
*18.* Стоит вам упомянуть, чего вы хотите достичь в жизни, начать строить планы, вспомнить о любимых — и вы обречены.
*19.* Если за вами гонится чудовище, и вы думаете, что оно сзади вас, скорее всего, оно окажется прямо перед вами.
*20.* Если вы превратили чудовище в лужу крови и кучу костей и уверены, что оно умерло, при первой же возможности расчлените, сожгите, взорвите, съешьте или любым другим способом уничтожьте труп.
*21.* Если за вами гонится чудовище, а навстречу вам попадается один из ваших друзей и спрашивает: “Что случилось?”, не останавливайтесь. Просто скажите, чтобы он бежал за вами. Если он вам на самом деле друг, он присоединится к вам. Если нет — ну, не повезло...
*22.* При охоте на чудовище при первой возможности используйте огонь, электричество или кислоту. Лучше все вместе. И атомную бомбу.
*23.* При первой возможности стреляйте чудовищу в глаза: ни одно чудовище не остановят ранения в туловище или конечности. Если же вы попадете в глаза, чудовище ослепнет на некоторое время (может быть... если вам очень повезет... и если у него вообще есть глаза...).
*24.* Если, выглянув из окна, вы видите чудовище, скорее всего, оно рано или поздно погонится за вами. Найдите себе подходящее убежище далеко-далеко отсюда.
*25.* Если вы знакомы с таксидермистом, практикующим свое ремесло на людях и одновременно являющимся хозяином отеля, никогда не останавливайтесь в его отеле на ночь.
*26.* Если собаки, кошки или лошади начинают вести себя необычно в присутствии какого-либо определенного человека, избегайте его, как огня (даже если это ваш супруг или ребенок).
*27.* Если вы попали в маленький город и вас приглашают на городской праздник, говоря при этом, что вы “почетный гость” и без вас “не получится настоящего жаркого”, немедленно бегите из города.
*28.* Если вы слышите главную музыкальную тему фильма, значит, сейчас вас ожидает самое плохое.
*29.* Убедитесь, что средство, которое вы собираетесь использовать для истребления чудовищ, на самом деле яд, а не какой-нибудь препарат для ускорения роста.
*30.* Никогда не обманывайте себя, предполагая, что сможете удержать в подчинении силы, которые вызвали.
*31.* Не съезжайте с крупных автомобильных трасс.
*32.* Если ваши родители убили маньяка-убийцу до вашего рождения, он, скорее всего, встанет из мертвых, чтобы отомстить вам.
*33.* Всегда носите с собой несколько пистолетов и побольше коробок патронов со смещенным центром тяжести. Стреляйте во все, что движется. Все время. Потом разберетесь.
*34.* Если вы действительно собираетесь бежать по лесу и вопить во всю глотку, предварительно оденьтесь в подходящую одежду. Джинсы и кроссовки дадут сто очков вперед прозрачному пеньюару и высоким каблукам.
*35.* Не трогайте предметов, о которых ничего не знаете. Они или вызовут чудовище, или телепортируют вас в параллельный мир.
*36.* Никогда не обижайте тихую, скромную и самую незаметную девочку в школе.
*37.* Не допускайте, чтобы вас заперли в любом помещении после окончания рабочего дня.
*38.* Если у вас на теле появляются странные шрамы, раны, отметины, татуировки или любые другие знаки — вы покойник.
*39.* Никогда никуда не возвращайтесь, если что-то потеряли.
*40.* Распятие никогда не причиняет демонам никакого вреда.

----------


## Patron

Смысла я не понял, но посмеялся от души

----------


## ПаранойА

Потрясающие советы)

----------

